# SGP Office Audits????



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Anyone have SGP want to look at your businesses infrastructure??
IE:...Representative of SGP come to your office and review your files, structure, procedures ect.????
If you're not comfortable speaking on the board PM me...
Thankx


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

No. The Q/C guy only ask for visits in the field. We do show him our Q/C files, but nothing else. They see what we want them to see.


----------



## notanymore (Aug 2, 2013)

BamaPPC said:


> My QC rep recently presented me with a 4 tab excel spreadsheet called a Vendor Field Audit. Anyone else seen this?
> 
> How do you feel about being asked to provide information that, IMO, isn't any of their business?
> 
> ...


@Cleanupman, this is along the lines of what I was referring...


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

We have that too, but there is no obligation to provide anything we don't want to provide. Once again, they see what we want them to see.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

notanymore said:


> @Cleanupman, this is along the lines of what I was referring...


This is something that is over-reaching...
Anybody has documentation on this...this is straightup invasion of privacy...NO COMPANY can demand this...not even the government....
No one except the IRS with a warrant can come in deamnd your files and "check/inspect" your office....

AGAIN>>>>>>>EMPLOYEE<<<<<<<CAN YOU SAY THAT?????


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

We've had memos and been asked to stay prepared for an office visit/audit but we have not yet been asked to complete one.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

ontimepres said:


> We've had memos and been asked to stay prepared for an office visit/audit but we have not yet been asked to complete one.


share????? [email protected]

redact what you need to...


----------



## LAND (Mar 4, 2013)

Great. we're a home-based BOTG outfit, come on over and meet my security officer FIDO.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Memo to Safeguard-
Attention Department Heads, Regionals and Supervisors.

We will be conducting a site inspection of your facilities sometime within the next 30 days. Please be prepared with staff available to assist us while we view your grounds and all buildings. We may be observing activities such as staff meetings, training of employees, bid desk, phone bank operations as well as the processing of completed uploads/work orders by SG reps. Please have payroll and accounting provide an activity ledger from the previous 7 days. Of particular interest will be your QC and Auditing departments, a copy of their guidelines and or internal memos. You may expect a 24-48 hour notice prior to our arrival. Thank you for your cooperation in this matter.
Sincerely,

Sphincter Shrinker LLC


----------



## HomePS (Jan 24, 2013)

Got a email from John Sharp saying he wants to me this thursday at 1030am for this exact thing. We replied back this is a home run business and no one is allowed in or on this property except us. Waiting for the reply.


----------



## plt (Mar 4, 2013)

How did this turn out? Did the Field Rep show up for the visit? Did he reply to your email?


----------



## HomePS (Jan 24, 2013)

ya we had the meeting at starbucks. Basically just asked how we send out the work to our workers, who does what how is it done IE who is there first, who do I send etc. What my workers first and last names were (as he typed them in his laptop) how do we enter orders, who updates blah blah. Then sooner than later (now is required but not so anal) WE need to perform back ground checks on ALL people working for us and present it to safeguard when demanded or all our work is cut off until we provide the documents. And that we should be having each employee/contractor/sub sign a lien waiver for each and every job they complete. 

I think thats most of it, could have missed something but I was spacing out for parts of it the other half listened more. After the 1.5hr starbucks meeting we went to 3 local properties and just did walk throughs. Still love how other people walk through the house not caring to get grass clippings all over the carpet because they dont care to wipe their shoes off. The guy didnt seem to like me laughing at a previous companies wint either that I had water comming out of every faucet haha. "Could be compromised" I told him take me to all their wints and I guarantee 99% I will get water, that company is the primary in this area to HA


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

HomePS said:


> ya we had the meeting at starbucks. Basically just asked how we send out the work to our workers, who does what how is it done IE who is there first, who do I send etc. What my workers first and last names were (as he typed them in his laptop) how do we enter orders, who updates blah blah. Then sooner than later (now is required but not so anal) WE need to perform back ground checks on ALL people working for us and present it to safeguard when demanded or all our work is cut off until we provide the documents. And that we should be having each employee/contractor/sub sign a lien waiver for each and every job they complete.
> 
> I think thats most of it, could have missed something but I was spacing out for parts of it the other half listened more. After the 1.5hr starbucks meeting we went to 3 local properties and just did walk throughs. Still love how other people walk through the house not caring to get grass clippings all over the carpet because they dont care to wipe their shoes off. The guy didnt seem to like me laughing at a previous companies wint either that I had water comming out of every faucet haha. "Could be compromised" I told him take me to all their wints and I guarantee 99% I will get water, that company is the primary in this area to HA


So the concern is not for your company but to protect SGP.....
still SGP is dictating to you how to run your business.....


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

> So the concern is not for your company but to protect SGP.....


 What would give thought to any other purpose?


> still SGP is dictating to you how to run your business.....


 And here you actually have a point.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

I just hope HomePS had frame of mind and did not answer the questions he was presented with. Though I have my doubts when I read comments like: _"I was spacing out for parts of it the other half listened more."_

That is proprietary information. This is not unlike you asking for the full names of all of their contractors...However you said working for you, so I am to presume you hired them as employees. In that case, replace the word "contractors" with "employees". 

This is a 2 way street. They want to know who they are working with; You should be extended the same courtesy. Of course, the Starbucks bill will be on you then. :icon_wink:


----------



## HomePS (Jan 24, 2013)

He got simple answers, nothing to write a book about. The other half listened more and talked to him more, I have a attitude problem (as Im told all my life  ) and dont play games so we would have walked out of there with no further work. Gotta keep the money comming in and the 2 kids fed so.. Yes smile yes?


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Anyone have SGP want to look at your businesses infrastructure??
> IE:...Representative of SGP come to your office and review your files, structure, procedures ect.????
> If you're not comfortable speaking on the board PM me...
> Thankx


 Went through the same thing with FAS! I could see the writing on the wall and said hell NO. all they wanted was a profitability check to see how much you were making so they could screw us even harder and we had to supply the lube in the end !


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> Went through the same thing with FAS! I could see the writing on the wall and said hell NO. all they wanted was a profitability check to see how much you were making so they could screw us even harder and we had to supply the lube in the end !


That would be my concern.....
The bottom line folks...they have no business in your office.


----------

